
Fan Death - theunamedguy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_death
======
CarolineW
So this article says that it's misunderstood, but real:

[http://askakorean.blogspot.co.uk/2009/01/fan-death-is-
real.h...](http://askakorean.blogspot.co.uk/2009/01/fan-death-is-real.html)

Quoting from that:

    
    
        This pamphlet from the EPA[0], at pages 49
        and 51, clearly states the hazard of using
        portable electric fans during high heat. It
        specifically says “Portable electric fans
        can … increase the circulation of hot air,
        which increases thermal stress and health
        risks[,]” and “DON’T use a portable electric
        fan in a closed room without windows or doors
        open to the outside.”
    

Problem is, that link now goes somewhere else, and not to a pamphlet at all.
Tricky.

However, this has been discussed at length here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8740683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8740683)

It's also been submitted lots of times, although the last time was a month
ago, so maybe we should see it again:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11844310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11844310)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9825096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9825096)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8136969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8136969)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5357829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5357829)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3943075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3943075)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3890949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3890949)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3425519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3425519)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3310449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3310449)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1465409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1465409)

[0]
[http://www.epa.gov/hiri/about/pdf/EHEguide_final.pdf](http://www.epa.gov/hiri/about/pdf/EHEguide_final.pdf)

